# Disney sets aside cruises for timeshare customers



## RNCollins (Jul 7, 2018)

*Disney sets aside cruises for timeshare customers*
https://www.travelweekly.com/Cruise-Travel/Disney-sets-aside-cruises-for-timeshare-customers

Travel Weekly / May 17, 2018

“Disney Cruise Line will sail two charter cruises in 2019 exclusive to its Disney Vacation Club members.

The first, a five-day Pacific Coast sailing on the Disney Wonder, is set for May 15. The second is a seven-day cruise to Bermuda aboard the Disney Magic that departs Oct. 5.

Bookings for both cruises open to Disney Vacation Club members on June 23.

Disney also announced itineraries for fall 2019 for cruises that will include Bermuda, the Bahamas, Baja California, Canada and the Caribbean....”


----------



## mj2vacation (Jul 15, 2018)

Pretty typical, although nice to see a west coast cruise. 

We had done the Member cruises a few times.  My wife loves them, I enjoy a few events, but not worth the extra cost typically. 

I did get to have a conversation with Roy Disney JR on a Member cruise before he passed away.  Cool guy. Cared about that company. I got a laugh out of him at Eisner’s expense. He was just hanging at the coffee bar by himself and started talking to me.  I did not even notice him when I walked in.


----------



## noreenkate (Sep 2, 2018)

mj2vacation said:


> Pretty typical, although nice to see a west coast cruise.
> 
> We had done the Member cruises a few times.  My wife loves them, I enjoy a few events, but not worth the extra cost typically.
> 
> I did get to have a conversation with Roy Disney JR on a Member cruise before he passed away.  Cool guy. Cared about that company. I got a laugh out of him at Eisner’s expense. He was just hanging at the coffee bar by himself and started talking to me.  I did not even notice him when I walked in.



Seriously considering it...are there a lot of things for grown ups?


----------



## mj2vacation (Sep 2, 2018)

noreenkate said:


> Seriously considering it...are there a lot of things for grown ups?


We enjoy them. Our kids are older teens and young 20s and they would rather go on Disney cruises than anything else. 

They’re not into characters, they just love being on the ships. 

My wife and I hit the adult restaurants Pali is very good and Remy is phenomenal. 

The spas are nice.  We get the rainforest pass, there are a few different showers and scrubs to use.


----------



## noreenkate (Sep 3, 2018)

mj2vacation said:


> We enjoy them. Our kids are older teens and young 20s and they would rather go on Disney cruises than anything else.
> 
> They’re not into characters, they just love being on the ships.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I just have a hard time justifying the added cost for the "member cruises".


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 3, 2018)

Disney Cruise Line is first class for adults and children. Outstanding food, service, shows, children activities and their cabins are very large & private.
I feel you better book early because these cruises will sell out fast IMHO. 
We have sail with Disney Cruise Line two (2) times and both cruises were Excellent.


----------



## ljmiii (Sep 3, 2018)

noreenkate said:


> Seriously considering it...are there a lot of things for grown ups?


DCL cruises in general are totally worth the price premium if you have kids or teenagers. One of the things we most love is that they are perfect for multi-generational cruises - we've taken our kids and our parents a number of times and there is something for everyone.

I also think DCL cruises are very much worth it for adults 40-60 even if you don't have kids along - I've been on four DCL cruises without kids. The service and food are exemplary and most cruise lines either focus on the 18-39 yr old market or the 60+ market.

As for the DVC member cruises they are only for true Disneyphiles. If it warms the cockles of your heart to get unique Disney swag and/or get to meet people involved in the creation of the Disney universe then go. Otherwise just go on a 'normal' DVC cruise.


----------



## Dean (Sep 4, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Disney Cruise Line is first class for adults and children. Outstanding food, service, shows, children activities and their cabins are very large & private.
> I feel you better book early because these cruises will sell out fast IMHO.
> We have sail with Disney Cruise Line two (2) times and both cruises were Excellent.


We find them roughly the same as RCCL (with variations both ways) for a signifiant premium.  We'll do another because of the grandkids but don't see the value otherwise.


----------

